
New Mexico teens can now legally sext each other and exchange nude photos - pavel_lishin
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/feb/26/new-mexico-legalizes-teen-sexting
======
kafkaesq
As society slowly starts to realize that more harm comes from denying teens
recognition of their agency (and right self-determination) in their own
sexuality -- that is, attempting to forcibly "protect" them from it -- than in
acknowledging it for what it is, and guiding and nurturing them to be aware of
the consequences.

Not that sexting still isn't, in general, a Very Bad Idea. I'd just like to
think we'd be better off investing the minimal effort needed to _explain_ why
this is a bad idea, rather than attempt to prohibit it with ridiculously (and
inhumanly) draconian penalties.

